# Flaky skin



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I’d take her to a veterinary dermatologist asap


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

If she has never had this before and just started since she has been a senior, I would run a thyroid panel.


----------

